# دورة في الطاقة الشمسية



## نافل (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته واسعدكم الله اجمعين ومدكم بتوفيقه--وجدت دورة للطاقة الشمسية واحببت طرحها للفائدة وشكراhttp://www.earth4energy.com/


----------

